# Happy Holidays



## Hooked (22/12/18)

To [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] Vendors and forumites,

Wishing you Happy Holidays and awesome clouds. Chill ... vape ... be happy ...

And do take care on the roads!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Room Fogger (23/12/18)

Hope that all the [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] , formites  and vendors  will have a Blessed and Merry Christmas, and I will hopefully not still be waiting for feedback on my sms below.




And no drinking and driving  ,be good. In any case I don’t want to see you enjoy yourselves that much  and I can’t even sniff the cork,  so save some stock for me for next year.
Oh what the hell, just don’t do anything that I won’t do, think that leaves it right open to do whatever you want. Thanks to @Hooked for this thread, special wishes to you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (23/12/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Hope that all the g0g , formites  and vendors  will have a Blessed and Merry Christmas, and I will hopefully not still be waiting for feedback on my sms below.
> 
> View attachment 154348
> 
> ...



Thank you @Room Fogger .

May I ask why you "can't even sniff the cork"?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (23/12/18)

Hooked said:


> Thank you @Room Fogger .
> 
> May I ask why you "can't even sniff the cork"?


After effects of the stroke and then the pills. Not a good combination at this stage.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (23/12/18)

Thank you kindly @Hooked 
And wishing you and the rest of the forum members happy holidays too!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Andre (23/12/18)

Ditto from me to all of you and yours.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Bulldog (23/12/18)

And another Ditto from me wishing everyone a very merry Christmas and a wonderful New Year.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/12/18)

Happy Xmas all!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (23/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (23/12/18)

@Rob Fisher Beautiful mod; beautiful pic!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (24/12/18)

wishing everyone a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac (24/12/18)

Happy Xmas everyone!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/12/18)

To all of you wonderful people who became family very fast , thank you for all the love and support .

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (24/12/18)

Thanks @ARYANTO - and to you too!

And thanks for all your dedication here
And for making me laugh so often with your jokes! I look forward to them all the time !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (25/12/18)

A very Merry Christmas to you too, @Hooked, and of course to all the members that celebrate it. 
Happy Holidays to all of those members that don't.

Enjoy the time spent in peace and quiet, and/or with your families. (strike whichever is applicable)

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------

